# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng hải sản Nha Trang - Nhà hàng Ngọc Trai

## hoanghanh

*Ngọc Trai - Điểm đến ấn tượng*

Nếu các bạn có cơ hội du lịch Nha Trang, muốn thưởng thức hải sản chất lượng cao, giá phải chăng, hãy ghé Nhà hàng Ngọc Trai. Địa chỉ : 75 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai - Nha Trang. Đây là nhà hàng hải sân vườn, rộng rãi 2500m2, bãi đỗ xe ôtô 1000m2. Được thiết kế sang trọng, lãng mạn, toàn bộ diện tích nhà hàng được bao phủ bởi cây xanh, bãi cỏ, hồ cá chép vàng .Bể Hải Sản Ngọc Trai nằm ngay sảnh Nhà Hàng để cho quý Khách có thể ngắm và lựa chọn cho mình những loại hải sản mà mình ưng ý nhất, trong đó có nhiều loại hải sản ngon nổi tiếng như : Cá Chình, Cá Tằm, Cá Mú, Ốc bàn tay, Cồi mai, Sò huyết Đầm Ô Loan, Sell, Thu Hài Cam Ranh, Tôm hùm Bình Ba, Nhum sọ Nha Trang….Và còn nhiều loại hải sản ngon và hiếm khác, kèm theo là nhiều loại bia thông dụng, rượu vang cho đến các loại rượu mạnh cao cấp khác.

 Hình ảnh về nhà hàng Ngọc Trai


_Không gian sân vườn của nhà hàng_


_Khu vực phòng Vip_



_Khu trưng bày rượu_


_Tôm mũ ni đỏ hấp gừng_


_Hàu sữa nướng mỡ hành_




Thông tin liên hệ :
NHÀ HÀNG NGỌC TRAI
75 NGUYỄN THỊ MINH KHAI - TP NHA TRANG - KHÁNH HÒA
Tel: 058.3516088 or 058.3516578 - Fax: 058.3515644
Email:nhahangngoctrai@yahoo.com
Website : NGỌC TRAI RESTAURANT

----------


## lunas2

nhà hàng j mừ nhìn bên trong giống nhà ở thía

----------


## lunas2

nhà hàng j mừ nhìn bên trong giống nhà ở thía

----------

